# fish kill in pond



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Anyone with a pond experience bad fish kill this spring due to harsh winter? I lost all my fish and am sick. I usually lose about 6-12 fish every spring. This year total loss.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

When I had the farm with a pond, I used to get fish kills until I added aeration.

Read this: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Home/fishing/pond/fishkills/tabid/6222/Default.aspx


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Fisnfool, great article. Thanks


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

My grandfather installed a windmill aerator a few years ago and his fishkill has dropped to almost zero. It's a little expensive at first, but you get your money back by saving on electricity and repairs not needed like the fountain aerators.


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

We had the worst winter kill in 10 years in our neighborhood pond this season.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder with the water temperatures the way they are how long it will take for them to float to the top after the ice melts all the way off of my pond


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I had to run my airline 1500 feet from my house to the pond but it was well worth it. Pond has been stocked for 5 years now with no fish kills. Aeration is definitely the key as it keeps your pond open where ever you place the diffusers.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

WiseEyes said:


> I wonder with the water temperatures the way they are how long it will take for them to float to the top after the ice melts all the way off of my pond


My fish were floating today. I had a big catfish kill last year and it looks like its the same this year. From the research I've done it looks like the thick ice stopped the plants from producing enough oxygen to get the fish thru the year. I will look into some type of aeration this summer. By the way I heard some spring peepers tonight and my big bull frog was out in the pond tonight!!! Springs here....


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

This is why ohio recommends that you clear your ice of snow. I took a snow blower out there everytime it snowed to let the light in. No fish kill for me......fish need oxygen, plants produce oxygen, light makes plants grow. or you can just aerate and keep the pond open in a couple spots.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We have a aerator in our pond to add some oxygen for the fish to prevent fish kill and it works.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

No fish kill i n my pond in central Ohio that I have seen.

I have aeration but turn it off each winter.

Pond is 15 ft deep, maybe that is why I haven't had a problem the last few winters that I have owned this pond


----------



## bassmanmark (May 17, 2005)

I had no dead fish in either pond...one has a stream flowing into it the other has 4 springs running into it.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys, looks like i will need aerator or start shoveling snow.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

What is the size and depth of the pond? Do you have a lot of weeds?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

There is a fair sized fish kill in Wingfoot Lake for the same reason. I saw a couple largemouth dead in the park area that any tournament fisherman would love to catch during competition even reel lady. I think the larger one would go at least 4 pounds the other near 3 pounds. Most of the other fish are bluegills and crappies.


----------

